# <--@ndré--> bencht die Oldies



## <--@ndré--> (26. August 2008)

*<--@ndré--> bencht die Oldies*

Hey,
dank eines Angebotes von _neophyte1337_ habe ich für 21€ ein ASRock 4CoreDual-VSTA samt Radeon 9000 abgestaubt.

Oje, so sah sie aus und es hat mich 30 Minuten gekostet sie zu säubern. 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Dann aber erstmal runter mit dem Kühler - weg mit der WLP und dann neue MX-2 drauf.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Eigentlich wollte ich als Speicher den OCZ nehmen, da dieser in den Tests bessere Ergebnisse lieferte.
Aber der passte gar nicht aufs Board - ein Kondensator blockiert die Heatspreader. Da hatte ich ja gar nicht ran gedacht. 

Dann nehmen wie einfach die Mushkins. 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Als CPU nutze ich erstmal den E6420 - der hat zwar einen _hohen_ FSB von 266MHz und lässt sich damit nicht wirklich übertakten, hat aber 4x so viel Cache wie der E2180.

Ha, ich hab mehr Skill als McZonk - ich leg' 20ct drauf. Nicht wie er nur 10ct. 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Dann noch schnell die Halterung für den Zalman drauf (wofür eigentlich ) und die CPU rein.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Als kleine zusätzliche NB-Kühlung hab ich einfach einen 40mm-Lüfter genommen und drauf gelegt.
Zu den RPM muss ich nichts sagen. 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## <--@ndré--> (26. August 2008)

*AW: <--@ndré--> bencht die Oldies*

*Die Ergebnisse:*​
_Radeon 9000 Pro_

Aquamark 3: Link / 15365p - Platz 1 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


3DMark01: Link / 9723p - Platz 7
3DMark03: Link / 1662p - Platz 5 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


_____
*Gesamt: 4,8p*


To Be Continued...

Gruß,
André


----------



## McZonk (26. August 2008)

*AW: <--@ndré--> bencht die Oldies*

wiha, sehr geil... Keep Pushin! Hab noch eine XFX 5900XT mit schnellem 2.2ns Ram rumliegen. Weiß nur nicht ob die noch lebt


----------



## <--@ndré--> (26. August 2008)

*AW: <--@ndré--> bencht die Oldies*

Ja, leider ist das mit den 3DMarks 01 und 03 nicht so leicht - da bringt der Core 2 Duo nicht so einen Vorteil und dann kommt noch hinzu, dass sich die Karte kaum übertakten lässt. Also 275MHz sind der Standard-RAM-Takt. Ab 285MHz kommen die ersten Bildfehler und bei 288MHz hang sich der 03er immer auf. Der 01er und der AM3 liefen auch noch mit 290Mhz, danach aber no way. 

Gruß,
André


----------



## DanielX (26. August 2008)

*AW: <--@ndré--> bencht die Oldies*

Ja dann hatt sich der kauf ja doch für dich gelohnt, war schon am rätseln was du damit vor hattest.

Nen herzlichen zum Erstenplatz. 

PS: Warum weiß ich das, der neophyte saß bei mir.


----------



## <--@ndré--> (26. August 2008)

*AW: <--@ndré--> bencht die Oldies*

Das beste kommt ja noch, wenn ich noch alle Karten aus der Nachbarschaft benche. 

Achja, der E6420 ist morgen dran. 

Gruß,
André


----------



## DanielX (26. August 2008)

*AW: <--@ndré--> bencht die Oldies*

Naja, du kennst meine Einstellung ich hoffe da geht nix, sonst bin ich meinen ersten Platz los.


----------



## <--@ndré--> (26. August 2008)

*AW: <--@ndré--> bencht die Oldies*

Naja, ich habe das Maximus und das P35 Neo2, die OCZ und die Mushkins, den Zalman und den Noctua.

Jetzt muss ich nur die richtige Combo finden und schon bist du den ersten Platz los. 

Für die "Oldie-Benches" sollte ich aber doch lieber den E2180 nehmen - dann kann ich eindeutig besser OCen. 

Gruß,
André


----------



## neophyte1337 (26. August 2008)

*AW: <--@ndré--> bencht die Oldies*

Jo nice gemacht. Ich schau dann auch nochmal nach wegen den alten Graka´s die ich noch irgendwo rumfliegen habe.    die schick ich dir dann noch zum benchen nach   


MFG Neo


----------



## <--@ndré--> (26. August 2008)

*AW: <--@ndré--> bencht die Oldies*

@DanielX: Klick!


----------



## DanielX (26. August 2008)

*AW: <--@ndré--> bencht die Oldies*

Ahrr, ich wusste es bevor ich den Link gedrückt hatte, aber gratz.

Muss ich mir wohl meinen alten nochmal ausleihen.


----------



## <--@ndré--> (26. August 2008)

*AW: <--@ndré--> bencht die Oldies*

Und ich habe das Gefühl, dass da nochmehr geht. 

Habe ihn noch auf 3894MHz gebracht - da wurde aus dem Validfile aber nichts mehr. Die 3,9er-Marke scheint aber gar nicht so weit weg zu sein. 

Gruß,
André

/edit: *Luft-hol* CPU-Z Link *trarara*


----------



## DanielX (26. August 2008)

*AW: <--@ndré--> bencht die Oldies*

Da muss ich ja immer mehr machen, aber sehen wir mal.

Aber wie viel Vcore wars bis jetzt?


----------



## mAlkAv (27. August 2008)

*AW: <--@ndré--> bencht die Oldies*



<--@ndré--> schrieb:


> Ja, leider ist das mit den 3DMarks 01 und 03 nicht so leicht - da bringt der Core 2 Duo nicht so einen Vorteil und dann kommt noch hinzu, dass sich die Karte kaum übertakten lässt. Also 275MHz sind der Standard-RAM-Takt. Ab 285MHz kommen die ersten Bildfehler und bei 288MHz hang sich der 03er immer auf. Der 01er und der AM3 liefen auch noch mit 290Mhz, danach aber no way.
> 
> Gruß,
> André



Das ist natürlich sehr bescheiden  Da muss ein Vmod her.

Hier mal zum Vergleich meine Ergebnisse mit der ATI9000(non-pro) ungemodded:*Klick* 
Vmod ist zwar schon lange drauf aber bis jetzt war noch keine Zeit zum testen ^^


----------



## <--@ndré--> (27. August 2008)

*AW: <--@ndré--> bencht die Oldies*

Ich habs schon gesehen. 

Nur habe ich auf die schnelle noch keinen gefunden. (nach Möglichkeit ohne Löten )

Dann werde ich nochmal was versuchen (auch mit E2180). Allerdings fehlt die Kühlung - ein freipositionierer 120er-Lüfter sollte da Abhilfe schaffen. 

@DanielX: 1,67VCore. 

Gruß,
André


----------



## der8auer (28. August 2008)

*AW: <--@ndré--> bencht die Oldies*

Sehr schön bis jetzt  Mit DICE oder LN2 würde da bestimmt noch was gehen


----------



## neophyte1337 (28. August 2008)

at Andre : Ich hätte da noch nen Boxedkühler fürn CPU falls du brauchst.  

vergiss es war nicht bei der sache


----------



## <--@ndré--> (29. August 2008)

*AW: <--@ndré--> bencht die Oldies*

Ähm, warst wohl wirklich nicht bei der Sache: "Was will ich mit einem Boxedkühler?"


----------



## mAlkAv (29. August 2008)

*AW: <--@ndré--> bencht die Oldies*

Naja du könntest ihn ja auf die Grafikkarte raufbasteln, ansonsten reicht ein Boxedkühler bei dem AsrockBoard auch locker aus.(sofern man keinen QuadCore verbaut hat )
Bei mir lief die CPU selbst mit ~1.5V nicht zu heiß, und ohne Vmod sind es ja sogar nur 1.296V.

Achja ein paar Lüfter vor der Grafikkarte sind auch ganz günstig, am besten ein 120er vorne und einer hinten, damit der VRAM nicht so schnell aussteigt.


----------



## <--@ndré--> (29. August 2008)

*AW: <--@ndré--> bencht die Oldies*

Also 'nen 120er hab ich auch vor gelegt (auf den Fotos nicht zu sehen), aber wirklich OC-Performance hat es nicht gebracht. 

Gruß,
André


----------



## auRiuM (29. August 2008)

*AW: <--@ndré--> bencht die Oldies*

die 3,9 schaffst du auchnoch, zurnot schraubst du das ganze auf die motorhaube von deinem auto und fährst auf die autobahn, da sollte denn genug kühlung vorhanden sein... aber nutz ja net sowas wie windschatten ^__^

läuft das ganze eigendlich 100% stabil?


----------



## <--@ndré--> (29. August 2008)

*AW: <--@ndré--> bencht die Oldies*

Redest du von meinem E6420? Der hat die 3,9 schon längst erreicht. (guckst du hier)

Ansonsten wüsste ich nicht wen du meinst. 

Gruß,
André


----------

